# Best Wax?



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

wat's the best wax?.. and where can u get it?.. i use mcguires gold wax i've hearrd something called something 12... or wat wax do you guys use?


----------



## emilford (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm curious to know this as well, but also what else is popular for detailing your car (soap, tires, interior, etc).


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Best wax*

Different strokes for different folks, there is no answer to your question...

Do a search on this board as there is a ton of recommendations.


----------



## mallards (Oct 30, 2003)

i like p21s carnuba wax ... its a paste so it says on for a while

Ben


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Rainbow Wax!


----------



## 2004onyx330xi (Sep 22, 2003)

The best "wax" is actually a polish...Zaino!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I've heard from my sources that Meguiar's is coming out with a polymer that is supposed to better than Zaino. Should be out next spring. :eeps:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

New Meguiar's wax:


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

I like Meguiars #26 High Tech Yellow wax - in the paste wax, which is hard to find.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Ashe, your sig couldn't possibly be any bigger


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

2004onyx330xi said:


> The best "wax" is actually a polish...Zaino!


Polish isn't wax. Polish wears away layers of clearcoat (and when that's all gone, it starts wearing away the paint!).

If you want to protect your finish, then you want wax. I'm partial to Mother's carnauba. It's a liquid wax that applies easily, rubs easily enough, lasts just as long (or longer) as the glitzy-phoophie waxes, and only costs about $5 a bottle at Walmart. You can spend a lot more, and get no better end result.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

ff said:


> Polish isn't wax. Polish wears away layers of clearcoat (and when that's all gone, it starts wearing away the paint!).
> 
> If you want to protect your finish, then you want wax. I'm partial to Mother's carnauba. It's a liquid wax that applies easily, rubs easily enough, lasts just as long (or longer) as the glitzy-phoophie waxes, and only costs about $5 a bottle at Walmart. You can spend a lot more, and get no better end result.


Please elaborate ??

From what I have read you do not use wax over Zaino, so far I dont see a need I get great water beading and outstanding shine ??.

Maybe you know something Zaino Bros has failed to tell me ???


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

The answer to your question is probably: it depends. I switched from Zaino (polymer-based wax) to Blitz (carnauba wax) recently. I bought a house and my new garage reduces the need for a polymer wax that lasts a long time when my car was exposed regularly to the elements in a carport. On the other hand, my new commute (with extra road debris) makes having a thicker layer of wax covering the paint desirable, and this is easier to achieve with a carnauba wax. Zaino was actually easier to apply, but I'm liking the look that Blitz gives the finish. 

Other than the time it takes to remove and apply this stuff, it's cheap. Try something. You can always change your mind later.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Zaino calls their synthetic wax/sealant a polish which only adds to the confusion. Polishes are abrasive, Zaino is not but that is what Sal decided to call his product.

Cliff, how can you tell that Blitz layer is thicker than Zaino, did you measure it? The fact that you apply it thicker than Zaino doesn't mean that it leaves a thicker layer or offers more protection.



This thread really starts to be funny... I guess it's normal every couple of moths, just like car beeping issue...


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

so.. where can i get p21 and/or the carnuba wax u guys are talking about? i wanna give both of them a try


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> Cliff, how can you tell that Blitz layer is thicker than Zaino, did you measure it? The fact that you apply it thicker than Zaino doesn't mean that it leaves a thicker layer or offers more protection.


I can't, I didn't, and I'm probably relating a bit of second hand mis-information (other than the shine, which I do like a lot). My bottom line still hold true though - other than time, there's little cost to trying out different waxes, and there is no single right product.


----------



## Bimmer330 (Aug 31, 2002)

Go with Mothers. I have used their products for years. I have tried Klasse, Zaino, Zymol (estate glazes), S100 to name a few and I still go back to Mothers. They are excellent products. It goes to show that you do not have to spend a lot of money to achieve excellent results.


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Rainbow Wax!


I agree! Tell 'em Jon Shafer recommended you to qualify for free shipping too.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

kevmo said:


> so.. where can i get p21 and/or the carnuba wax u guys are talking about? i wanna give both of them a try


I like to buy from Classic Motoring Accessories.

http://www.properautocare.com/wax.html


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Z aino ! 

But I've heard some old Zaino users are switching to carnauba wax  :eeps:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Griot's Best of Show. :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Griot's Best of Show. :eeps:


traitor !

:angel:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Z aino !
> 
> But I've heard some old Zaino users are switching to carnauba wax  :eeps:


...and some die hard carnauba lovers are switching to Zaino!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> traitor !
> 
> :angel:


Alee is Griot's new pimp!

:bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> ...and some die hard carnauba lovers are switching to Zaino!


LOL!

BTW, I have yet to use the 1Z stuff which I've bought. Unfortunately the weather won't let me.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Z aino !
> 
> But I've heard some old Zaino users are switching to carnauba wax  :eeps:


I gave my wheels a shot of Z1/Z2 after I polished them with Griots hand polish. Does that count?

(as long as I was doing the clay/Griots MP3 drill, I figured I'd try a different wax on my car)


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> BTW, I have yet to use the 1Z stuff which I've bought. Unfortunately the weather won't let me.


I can't wait for your comments. I've tried 2 of their products: Anti-Insekt and Cockpit Premium and was impressed! :thumbup: 
I've been told that Anti-Insekt won't strip polymers and in fact my multiple layers of Zaino seemed unaffected. Cockpit Premium worked great as well and left a nice smell and perfect matte finish. I should've gotten their Tiefenpfleger but I had so much 303 left that I passed. Let me tell you, many more of their products are on my shopping list now.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> I gave my wheels a shot of Z1/Z2 after I polished them with Griots hand polish. Does that count?
> 
> (as long as I was doing the clay/Griots MP3 drill, I figured I'd try a different wax on my car)


I am really curious to try something different. I haven't used Zaino on the Alpina yet, so stripping it off is not the case.

In car detailing trying different products is always good. I am really amazed with the results of some products which I'd maybe never consider. One of them is BMW interior cleaner. This is by far the best cleaner I have ever used till yet.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I am really curious to try something different. I haven't used Zaino on the Alpina yet, so stripping it off is not the case.
> 
> In car detailing trying different products is always good. I am really amazed with the results of some products which I'd maybe never consider. One of them is BMW interior cleaner. This is by far the best cleaner I have ever used till yet.


I've got 'ette, so I just hose out the inside periodically  Your pale nappa is a little less tolerant of abuse though.

I've been using a Meguiars vinyl cleaner, but it's almost gone so I plan to order some 303 the next time I place an order from properautocare.com.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> I've got 'ette, so I just hose out the inside periodically


 :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

flashinthepan said:


> :rofl:


He said this to tease me :spank:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Souveran? I've never used that myself though...

Blitz is a good one... Now I use P21S and Griot's Best of Show (I use this coz it works better with the PC then P21S)...

--Andrew


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> He said this to tease me :spank:


Ya think? I'd almost be afraid to drive your car daily as I do mine. The interior is gorgeous, but it must be very susceptible to stains. My dog would definitely have to learn to ride the bus.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> Ya think? I'd almost be afraid to drive your car daily as I do mine. The interior is gorgeous, but it must be very susceptible to stains. My dog would definitely have to learn to ride the bus.


Hehe, true. It's definitely not the easiest interior to handle, but I'm trying my best :eeps:


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Have been using Zaino for a number of years with good results. This summer I tried the RainX quick wax on my wife's car. Worked great so I began using it on the BMW. 

This past weekend I used the RainX Ultra Wax and I have to say the product is great! Easy to use and seems to be holding up with all the rain we've had this past week. Car looks like it was just washed and waxed. With Zaino I usually get the dirty film build up after several days of rain- not so with the RainX.

Give them all a try to see which you like best. There is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## emilford (Nov 14, 2003)

Is this a good setup for the beginning car detailing enthusiast? It's a bit expensive, but I'm will to pay for and use said products if it means keeping my car in top shape.

http://www.properautocare.com/stepuptointh.html
http://www.properautocare.com/deepliqshinf.html

or what about this package?

http://autopia-carcare.com/kit-pershine.html

Ideally, I'd like to be able to pick up these products in the area so I can get started on maintaing my car asap. Does anyone have any recommendations for the VA/DC area?


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

flashinthepan said:


> Please elaborate ??
> 
> From what I have read you do not use wax over Zaino, so far I dont see a need I get great water beading and outstanding shine ??.
> 
> Maybe you know something Zaino Bros has failed to tell me ???


All polish does (by definition) is wear away layers of clearcoat, leaving a fresh, smooth surface that is glossy. I can take a machine polisher and some rubbing compound to my car, and it will bead water and shine like nothign you've ever seen. That doesn't mean that the paint is protected. It only means that the paint surface is very smooth.

I think the Zaino brothers are handing out buckets of misinformation, if they're telling people that polish is protecting your car's finish.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> All polish does (by definition) is wear away layers of clearcoat, leaving a fresh, smooth surface that is glossy. I can take a machine polisher and some rubbing compound to my car, and it will bead water and shine like nothign you've ever seen. That doesn't mean that the paint is protected. It only means that the paint surface is very smooth.


So you like Mothers liquid carnuba ?...I thought I have read you cannot, or do not put wax over Zaino ??

As you can tell I am new to this, but, I have no swirls, good water beading and a glossy black car using Zaino ?

I will give them a call

Thanks !


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> So you like Mothers liquid carnuba ?...I thought I have read you cannot, or do not put wax over Zaino ??
> 
> As you can tell I am new to this, but, I have no swirls, good water beading and a glossy black car using Zaino ?
> 
> ...


Zaino contains no abrasives, it's a polymer-based wax. Their use of the word polish in the product name is misleading. I seem to recall a couple of people here discussing putting a layer of carnauba wax over a Zaino base coat (it might have been F1crazy and Nick T.) but I didn't pay close attention to the discussion.

Zaino is definitely the real deal as far as wax goes.


----------



## BlackFire (Nov 24, 2003)

ff said:


> All polish does (by definition) is wear away layers of clearcoat, leaving a fresh, smooth surface that is glossy. I can take a machine polisher and some rubbing compound to my car, and it will bead water and shine like nothign you've ever seen.


I read this forum often, never post. I couldn't let this one go by without saying something.

Polish "by definition" DOES NOT mean it's abrasive. There are lots of polishes on the market that are chemical cleaners and non-abrasive. Almost all lines of car care products have non-abrasive polishes. They may be labelled cleaners, but are non-abrasive polishes. See "Compound, polish, glaze. What's the difference?" at http://www.properautocare.com/whatdif.html. These guys know what they are talking about.

True, polishes are NOT protectants!


----------

